# Carl Nielsen - Op. 34 - Incidental music from "Aladdin"



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

How do you rate this suite for the play Aladdin?

The Philharmonia Orchestra conducted by Paavo Järvi.


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

I listened to this piece for the first time now and my impression is that it's pleasant yet a bit bland. To me it's not bad, but also not special. My favorite movement was the fifth, "The Marketplace in Ispahan", that to my ears sounded like main screen or inventory music of videogame OSTs. I will rate it as a 6.0 out of 10 for now in terms of how much I enjoyed it.

P.S.: I'm rating the suite, not the complete incidental music.


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

Very good. I do however need to go back and relisten, it's been a while since I have last listened to it.


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

Only "good" for me. Not top-tier Nielsen, IMHO.


----------



## PeterKC (Dec 30, 2016)

Compared to his symphonies, operas and concerti, a mundane work. It is incidental music, so for that, it is acceptable.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I voted very good, special the Myung-Whun Chung on Bis.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

I have the Chandos recording of the complete incidental music to Aladdin with the late Gennady Rozhedestvensky and the Danish radio orchestra and chorus and vocal soloists , which occupies an entire CD and. lasts just under 80 minutes . I don't know if it's still available, but it's well worth looking for . There is some really interesting music which is not in the suite , including passages for the male choristers to sing into some kind of. amplified. horn !


----------



## Subutai (Feb 28, 2021)

I really like 'The Festival March' from this suite. Reminds me of Ippolitov-Ivanov's 'Procession of the Sardar' from his Caucasian Sketches.
There's very little I do not like from Nielsen.


----------

